# Yoga for Fertility



## zenproofstella (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone found a particular discipline of yoga to help them with their cycles in trying to conceive.

Ive done Iyengar and Bikram (been advised not to continue with the Bikram), and want to get back into a regular yoga practice. Any recommendations - on what will best compliment this whole 'holistic' route I'm taking...(ie: acupuncture..supplements...etc).

I see a few videos out as well, touting to be 'fertility' related. Anyone have any experience with these?

thanks!


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

luna yoga is supposed to help blood flow to the pelvis. But I have no experience with it.


----------



## mayalee (Jan 23, 2003)

what was the reason for not continuing with the Bikram? just curious, fwiw, i've been doing Bikram for over 3 years and it didn't affect my fertility. I also think that the sweating is so detoxing and purifying for the body in preparing to host a baby.


----------



## Caring Touch (Sep 4, 2002)

I did *Yoga for Fertility* with Brenda Strong, I think that's her last name and I LOVED it!!!

With my dd it helped me get pregnant right away. I just felt great in my body. She's outside, in a relaxed setting with the sound of birds in the background. Worth getting.


----------



## MeiTaiMamma (Feb 28, 2006)

There is a studio in NYC (Lila Wellness) that has a Fertile Yoga class. I know she was planning on teaching one in the fall. It had a lot to do with Kundalini energy.

As for the Bikram, I would not recommend it for fertility. The heat is not conducive to fertility. Your body needs to maintain certain temps for conception. The overwhelming male energy is also not good for opening up and embracing the female side. I like Bikram but I personally would never recommend it for a person who is having difficulty conceiving.


----------



## Bena (Jan 26, 2008)

What about Ashtanga?

I was doing it very regularly a few years ago, and then stopped (because the teacher went back to massage therapy full time). I have recently started doing it again, and I LOVE IT SOOOO MUCH! I really feel the difference in how I feel when I do it and after a couple of days, I need to go back.
Is it naive to think that if it makes me feel good, then it's gotta be good for you??!!


----------

